# ITX Gehäuse + WaKü



## beejayone (6. Februar 2019)

*ITX Gehäuse + WaKü*

Hi!

Ich plane mit gerade einen neuen ITX-PC. Das Gehäuse wird vermutlich ein Silverstone SG13B-Q, also ist hier nicht viel Platz. An Hardware kommen ein Ryzen 5 2600 (OC nicht geplant) und eine Zotac 1060 AMP!, sowie 2 SSDs + 1 M.2-SSD rein. Ich würde, auch wenn ATX möglich ist, ein SFX(-L)-Netzteil verwenden.

Meine Frage bezüglich der Gehäuse- / CPU-Kühlung: Was empfehlt ihr so?

Eigentlich wollte ich einen kleinen/mittelgroßen Noctua-Lüfter verbauen, bin dann aber trotzdem Richtung 120er AIO gewandert, z.B. die Corsair H60.  Falls das zum Einsatz kommt, wäre die Frage der Einbaurichtung des Radiators: Herstellerseite des Gehäuses, sowie LTT (Linus Tech Tips) und wenige andere lassen in diesem Gehäuse die Luft rausblasen, die meisten Custom-Builds nutzen die AIO aber für Intake.
Leider bietet das Gehäuse nur einen Gehäuselüfterplatz an der Front an, aber ich habe auch schon Fotos gesehen, auf denen seitlich noch ein Lüfter am Rahmen/Seitenwand befestigt wurde. Auch das Netzteil wurde oft "falsch"herum angebracht, um als Absaugung der warmen Luft über dem MB zu "doppel"-dienen. 

Dunno what to do!


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: ITX Gehäuse + WaKü*

WEnn du die AiO als Intake benutzt, ist halt noch mehr warme Luft im Gehäuse, aber die CPU wird properly gekühlt.
Als Out "kühlt" sie mit der Warmen Gehäuseluft, was auch nicht optimal ist.

Hast du dich denn auf das Gehäuse festgelegt?

Evtl. wäre das hier was für dich: Sharkoon - SHARK ZONE C10
mit 2x120 Intake und 1x80 Out geht das klar 

Und das mit nem Shadow Rock LP oder dem Noctua NH9i(oder so? xD) ist wahrscheinlich leiser als die AiO.

Ansonsten kannst auch einfach mal schauen, wie die Temps mit dem Boxed Kühler sind.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob deine Graka da rein passt


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: ITX Gehäuse + WaKü*

Die 1060 AMP ist nur 210cm lang, die passt 

Ich hatte im SG05 mal kurz ein Asus Strix X470i mit einem R5-1600, 16GB RAM, EVGA GTX 1060 SC (~18cm) und als Kühler einen Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle,
als Frontlüfter(intake) einen Noctua NF-S12B 1200 (über Board geregelt).

Ich muss sagen das die Temps nicht viel anders als im Jonsbo U4 mit 2Lüfter rein und einmal raus waren (lag aber etwas am Aufstellort), selbst die Lautstärke
war nicht sonderlich anders, die VGA wird eh den meisten Lärm verursachen, allerdings hat sie im SG05 oder dem deinen, gleich Zugang zu Frischluft durch die 
löchrige Seitenwand und damit hebt sich das wieder etwas auf.

Ich würde aber wenn, nicht das Q nehmen, jeder Lüfter, der entweder Luft hinein oder raus pusten möchte, wird dankbar über Mesh in der Front sein.

Edit: 
einen übertakteten 2600K inkl. der H60 Gen.2 hatte ich auch schon in dem SG05 inne, sammt VGA die von Hinten bis Vorne abschliest,
die H60 als intake, CPU Temps und VGA Temps alles kein Problem, aber die System Temperatur ist dann schon ordentlich.

Edit2:

Später hatte ich dann die H60 gegen was externes selbstgebautes ersetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beejayone (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: ITX Gehäuse + WaKü*

Also ich wollte schon kein "noch" größeres Gehäuse nehmen als das, auch wenn ich mich noch nicht endgültig festgelegt habe. Ursprungsidee war ja das DAN Case A4-SFX, aber ich bin gerade irgendwie zu geizig die 200€ Aufpreis zu zahlen. Außerdem passen meine SSDs nicht alle rein. Von den Frontmaßen her ist das Sharkoon ja gleich groß, aber eben fast 10 cm länger, das find ich nicht ganz so sexy. 

Alles in allem ist mir die Lautstärke der ganzen Geschichte schon sehr wichtig, mein aktueller PC (i5 4570, genannte Grafikkarte in nem Phenom M) ist quasi unhörbar. Da krieg ich nur an der leuchtenden Maus mit, dass der PC eingeschaltet ist...
Sind AIO-Systeme wirklich so "laut"? Wäre ne klassische Luftkühlung vielleicht doch angebrachter? Dachte ja auch zuerst an nen Noctua LH9a (kommt noch aus der Idee für's A4-SFX) oder L9x65 (dann als Idee, weil der höher ist und trotzdem ins SG13 passt).


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: ITX Gehäuse + WaKü*

Also wenn dann den L9x65, bei der AIO musst schauen, manchmal sind sie ruhig und manchmal nicht, kommt aber auch auf's Case an, die kleinen geben schneller Resonanzen weiter als die großen.
Bei mir hat die H60 bzw. die Pumpe ne rhythmische Resonanz weitergegeben, so eine Art pulsierendes Dröhnen, da war das grundrasseln der Pumpe selbst leise gegen.


----------



## beejayone (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: ITX Gehäuse + WaKü*

Also Resonanzen die Richtung stehende Welle gehen sind auch sehr unsexy. Zwischen den Zeilen lese ich also, dass du eher die Luftkühlung bevorzugen würdest? Wie gesagt, OC hatte ich sowieso nicht vor. DANN würde ich aber auch erstmal den Stockkühler ausprobieren und mir die Temperaturen anschauen...

Reicht dann das offene/löchrige  seitliche Panel als Frischluftzufuhr, sodass ich den Frontlüfter als Outtake benutzen kann? 

Ein weiteres Streitthema im Internet ist auch der Einbau des Netzteils. Manche bauen es "richtig" rum ein, andere mit dem Lüfter nach Unten, weil die halt den großen Lüfter als weiteren Outtake benutzen. Aber die SFX(-L)-Netzteile meiner Wahl (Silverstone, Corsair) schalten im Idle gerne auch mal den Lüfter ab, sind also nicht zuverlässig bzw. der Outtake-Funktion, bzw. ziehen dann auf jeden Fall warme Luft.


----------

